

Request for course videos of "The Hardware/Software Interface" coursera course - psankar

Does anyone have videos of the coursera course Hardware Software Interface ? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;course&#x2F;hwswinterface<p>This seems to be a brilliant course for people who want to get into system side programming.<p>The course has not been open in a long time and I wanted to ask if someone has cached and can share the previous session videos of the course.
======
shock
It would be helpful for people who might have the course if you had an email
address available in your profile. It needs to be in the "about" box, the
"email" box is not publicly visible.

